
Microsoft Account Services and Subscriptions Not Working - airstrike
https://account.microsoft.com/services/
======
airstrike
Apparently it's been offline for a few days

[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/deployment/office365-...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/deployment/office365-subscriptions-
not-showing-up/td-p/1580503)

